# Expecting a future baby Haunter!



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hello to some of my HF buddies! If you guys can't guess from the post title. Yes I am pregnant and the little boy, Nicholas is getting bigger by the week. Due date is around December 7! 

I do have a question for some haunter mom's. Have any of you ever been in your 3rd trimester and gone to a haunt? I'm a bit worried that if I go to one of the regular haunts which is outside in the woods, I may trip or fall. Course I may just be overthinking this to much. Either way just wanted to know if this mattered to some mom's who were in their last trimester of pregnancy and still went to haunts? Did you take any precautions or was it all just fine?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Thank you Gothic! Hugs girl!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is wonderful news!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Kaoru!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wondered why we hadn't seen you here for a bit - you were busy gestating

Congratulations on the upcoming addition to your haunting family!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats for the good news, 

My wife just gave birth in june and one thing i remember is that during the last trimester the doc gave her the advice to avoid high emotionnal peak and stess as this can cause false work and some other things. We are far from expert in the matter and my wife situation was more 'fragile' since we had a miscarriage. If in doubt you should talk to your consulting doc.

Hope it help and congrats again.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I've never been pregnant myself, but I know that a lot of the haunts in my area will not allow a pregnant woman to go in. Between the dark and the sudden scares, I guess they are afraid that they will have a new and unexpected haunting scene; "Mad Doctor Delivering Premature Baby". I know it's disappointing to miss the haunted houses and trails, but I think for safety's sake I would give them up just for this year, and maybe attend something a little more sedate like a hay ride. Your Doctor will know what's best. Congratulations on your expected little Pumpkin, and best wishes!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We typically go to Lake Compounce (theme park) yearly and we're both pretty jaded in terms of scares there so we're not too concerned about that. But as Kaoru pointed out there are uneven footing in several areas and we'd be concerned about the trip/fall hazards. Not that either of us have ever tripped and fell there. But 3rd trimester is also known for the waddle so the hazard is more likely. However @Spooklights is probably right, they probably wont let her in for liability reasons alone.

It will probably be just me and our little Queen of Monsters this year I'm afraid.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I had a feeling that might be the case too. I have had a miscarriage in the past so I have been very careful this time around. I will probably take it easy and not go. As much as I hate the idea. I'll probably just go on the tame Six Flags October events.

I am planning on wearing this for Halloween night. Minus the pink bow!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh my gosh! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am so happy for the three of you! Be safe and don't go...just my opinion though.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Patty! I miss seing you guys in NJ! And yeah I wont be doing any haunted houses this year. Thanks to everyone else for the comments!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!! (And I love the clothing choice for Halloween night!!)


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, that's wonderful news Kaoru and congrat's to the whole family!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wouldn't go. And HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*congrats on the little punkin!*


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats...Congrats..Congrats!!!!!  I love the costume you picked out to wear on Halloween. Miss you!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations Kaoru and Terrormaster! I would take it easy this year. After all, wasn't it a slip in the dark that put you in this situation in the first place? By the way, love the name Nick.


----------

